# Kindle Keyboard Software Update - version 3.4!



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

There is a new software update for the Kindle Keyboard with major enhancements: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_top_kindlelg?nodeId=200529700.



> Version 3.4 is a brand new, free software update for Kindle Keyboard that includes:
> 
> *Improved Font*: We've improved the reading font to have more contrast and be more crisp.
> *Parental Controls*: With the latest software update for Kindle Keyboard, parents can restrict access to the Experimental Web Browser, the Kindle Store, and Archived Items. While the Kindle Store and Archived Items are locked with Parental Controls, you can continue to buy books from a computer and send them to the Kindle wirelessly for a child to read.
> ...


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh wow, very nice to see this! Thank you!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you!  I'm not seeing where they're saying that it will come wirelessly, but it's easy enough to follow the steps on that page.  Note that your Kindle should have a pretty much full battery charge to start.


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks! Time to update 

edit to add: does anyone here have experience with the comic book panel view? What kind of files can it handle and is it worth it or should I just stick to my PlayBook for comics?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just did the update. . . .when it's finished there will be a new document on the home page that explains what the update does. . .same as what DreamWeaver listed above. It also suggests there may be more updates since it says:

Keep your Kindle connected to a Wi-Fi network to make sure you receive all future software updates.

And it gives the feedback email address.


----------



## omadonna (Nov 5, 2011)

I rarely change the font size, so I could just be mistaken about what I remember.  I just installed the update and then thought I'd look to see what might have changed in the font category, only now I can't find the place where you can change the font size.  I "thought" it was in the same area where you can change the orientation, but when I press the "AA" button, I only get the choice of orientation.  And I can't find it anywhere else.  Did they move it? Did they do away with it? I'm confused.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's there.  You have to be actually IN a book to change the font size. . . . .the home menu is what it is.


----------



## omadonna (Nov 5, 2011)

See? I knew it was my brain that was at issue. Thanks, Ann. I see it now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Of course. . . . to answer the question you sort of posed. . . .nothing really has changed. The claim is that it's 'improved' with more 'contrast' and is more 'crisp'.  'kay.  I'll take their word for it.  I thought it was good before and is still good now.  

Maybe someone else can take some before and after shots. . . .I didn't even think of it. . .just dashed to the page to get the update!


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Of course. . . . to answer the question you sort of posed. . . .nothing really has changed. The claim is that it's 'improved' with more 'contrast' and is more 'crisp'. 'kay. I'll take their word for it. I thought it was good before and is still good now.
> 
> Maybe someone else can take some before and after shots. . . .I didn't even think of it. . .just dashed to the page to get the update!


Same here. The only new feature I was interested in was the "Improved Font." I tried to take a mental snapshot before updating but can't tell any difference based on that, unfortunately.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Of course. . . . to answer the question you sort of posed. . . .nothing really has changed. The claim is that it's 'improved' with more 'contrast' and is more 'crisp'. 'kay. I'll take their word for it. I thought it was good before and is still good now.


LOL. My thoughts too! I don't notice a difference really.


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

sparklemotion said:


> LOL. My thoughts too! I don't notice a difference really.


I feel like there's a bit more contrast, like the black is just a tiny bit blacker... of course, it could be my mind playing tricks on me. Placebo-effect.  Either way, I'm still very happy with my K3


----------



## omadonna (Nov 5, 2011)

My eyes didn't detect any change either, but I'm still a happy camper.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

At least they're still paying attention to good old K3!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

one hand, YAY, other hand BOO

Since some books still show up crappy on the KT (and KB) because of the KF8 format I'm not too happy about this update :/


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the heads-up, DreamWeaver!


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

kiazishiru said:


> one hand, YAY, other hand BOO
> 
> Since some books still show up crappy on the KT (and KB) because of the KF8 format I'm not too happy about this update :/


Could you explain this to me? I'm not familiar with the KF8 format so far, what's crappy about the way books show up? I suppose there's no way to choose the old AZW format or the new KF8?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I was going to do it manually, but I be darned if I could find my usb cord.  . I can't even remember the last time I hooked it up to it. I just don't use that. The one I use as a charger is so buried on my desk going behind and under and over, you get the idea. 

I know I have an extra cable somewhere.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

dimples said:


> Could you explain this to me? I'm not familiar with the KF8 format so far, what's crappy about the way books show up? I suppose there's no way to choose the old AZW format or the new KF8?


If you check the top link in my signature, you can see the problem explained there, including pictures.
I'm not sure if the problem will show on the K3 but as far as I know it shows on both the KT and the KB.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I thought those of you not already familiar with KF8 might be interested to see what publishers can do with this format: Kindle Format 8 Overview. KF8 allows formatting and page layouts not available in the older Kindle format (which was based on .mobi). I'm excited about the possibilities and delighted that Amazon chose to upgrade the K3!


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

kiazishiru said:


> If you check the top link in my signature, you can see the problem explained there, including pictures.
> I'm not sure if the problem will show on the K3 but as far as I know it shows on both the KT and the KB.


Thank you! I see you used Wool as your example, I was just thinking about getting that... I'm curious to see how that plays out. Hopefully those issues will be resolved soon as publishers/authors learn how to handle KF8 properly


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting that there has been an updated to kindle 3, I haven't check the updated page in a while.

I think the font look more darker now and more crisp.  over all I am happy with the updated.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I finally found my cable, its updating now.  

eta: I think the font is bolder now. And is it me or is the percentage smaller now. The percentage that shows on the bottom. I swear it looks smaller. But all of these things could be in my head, since I didn't take any before pics.   

I do know its a little faster now. Has nothing to do with this update though, it needed a restart bad for a while.  . Its been getting slower and slower. I think I have too much carp on it. Or too many collections maybe. 

Ok then, so far so good with this update. I don't really know what is suppose to be different and since I don't have kids, I don't think much changed for me. Other than the bolder font, if its not in my head that is. 

And I now have 2 new Kindle User's Guide. A 4th edition and a 5th edition. How many editions does one KK need.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It seems to me that the "problems" with KF8 aren't with the devices, it's with the formatting at the publisher level.  It's not that the devices don't display them well, it's that the publishers don't choose well when deciding what the default size and style of font they'll use. 

But, overall, I've not noticed too many books so far that are problematic. . .sometimes I need to adjust line spacing and font size to make it optimal for me, which is annoying if there's more than one book on the device I'm reading -- I have to keep switching back and forth -- but that's about the worst problem I've had.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I turned on my wireless, so far nothing has happened. How do I install it with
my computer.
Thanks


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Follow the link in the opening post. . . . .there's a very clear step-by-step there.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> since I don't have kids, I don't think much changed for me. Other than the bolder font, if its not in my head that is.


Same here. I've given up hope that Amazon would do something to actually improve something I give a darn about, such as fixing the time function to update over WiFi, or giving back the justification toggle.

This update randomized my book order again, one that I had been reading today ended up on page 7 or 15 in my To Read list. And forgot my location in a book I temporarily stopped reading a month or so ago.

Grumble, grumble. 

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

amyberta said:


> I turned on my wireless, so far nothing has happened. How do I install it with
> my computer.
> Thanks


As Ann says, follow the link in the opening post. Let us know if you have any problems.

Betsy


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

If you have the 3.4 update, there should be a new User's Guide in your archives at Amazon. And here's a link to the PDF version: Kindle Keyboard Users Guide (5th edition).


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

Ha, the parental controls can come in handy even to those who don't have kids. One of the options is to turn off access to archived items. Great for those who sometimes read naughty stuff but want to keep it hidden from others. Just keep it in the archive when not actually reading it and you can let that co-worker or father-in-law take a look at your Kindle without worries.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

dimples said:


> Ha, the parental controls can come in handy even to those who don't have kids. One of the options is to turn off access to archived items. Great for those who sometimes read naughty stuff but want to keep it hidden from others. Just keep it in the archive when not actually reading it and you can let that co-worker or father-in-law take a look at your Kindle without worries.


That's actually the exact solution one of our members was looking for recently, who was letting her 10 year old daughter use her Kindle. Cool that they finally implemented it. Also useful for me, if I want to lend someone a Kindle with a book on it. I can just have the one book visible and everything else in the archive. Otherwise, they might keep it forever.

This makes me think there is also going to be an update to the later Kindle 4 and Kindle Touch to be able to hide the archives...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This makes me think there is also going to be an update to the later Kindle 4 and Kindle Touch to be able to hide the archives...
> 
> Betsy


I was thinking the same thing. . . .because now, effectively, they've made the keyboard better, in some ways, than either of those two later models.

Can anyone tell if the Whispersync improvements has made it so you can read and listen to the audiobook at the same time on the Keyboard? I don't do audible so I can't test it, but that's what it sounds like it's supposed to do. . .work like the new Fires.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I was thinking the same thing. . . .because now, effectively, they've made the keyboard better, in some ways, than either of those two later models.
> 
> Can anyone tell if the Whispersync improvements has made it so you can read and listen to the audiobook at the same time on the Keyboard? I don't do audible so I can't test it, but that's what it sounds like it's supposed to do. . .work like the new Fires.


I am pretty sure in the writeup only the Fire HD's should be able to do that. But just to make sure, I am getting part one of Jane Eyre over wifi right now. I got the book first and then the audio through the link. I have never before put any audio on my K3, so this will be interesting. I don't even know where they go . 
What I didn't think about is, how long this takes. I might be able to tell you by christmas if it worked. 

...28%..... yawn


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

To me it sounds like it's adding the ability to sync location when switching between books, not do the "readalong."



> Version 3.4 is a brand new, free software update for Kindle Keyboard that includes:
> 
> *Whispersync for Voice*: Now you can switch back and forth between reading and listening without losing your place. Whispersync for Voice will synchronize what you read on any Kindle platform device with Audible playback on Kindle Keyboard, Kindle Fire, or on Audible apps for iPhone and Android.


EDIT: Though, now that I read it again, maybe you're right.... *waffles again* Though it says "switch back and forth between reading and listening without losing your place." Which does NOT sound like the "readalong."

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well, whatever it is, I am in it for the longhaul now.   I have to let it finish the download. 74%.

Where do I find the audiobooks and how do I delete them. Strange that I never even tried putting audio on, so I don't even know where to find that stuff.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Having re-read and re-thought about it, I bet that it just allows the syncing. . . we were discussing before that you couldn't sync to the keyboard because you couldn't 'update the audible app'.  But that's basically what they've done with 3.4 -- among other things.

If it does read along I'll be really impressed!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Nah, there is no read along. But at least I know where it puts audio books. They are right there in the home page along with my books. Who would have thought.  . The sync worked going from audio book to book, but when I did it from book to audio, it didn't work. Hmmm.

eta: now its not syncing the other way anymore either.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried "sync to furthest page read?"

Note also, that the sync to farthest place read from audiobook to Kindlebook or vice versa also works on devices that don't have audio capability, such as the K4.  I listened to Winds of War on my iPod Touch all afternoon; when I opened WofW on my K4, it synched.

I'm just saying this because the thing I quoted sounds like it only works on KK, KF and Audible apps...

Betsy


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know about the update! I downloaded it to my PC, and as soon as my K3 is charged up I'll move/install it.  

It's about time that Amazon came out with a new update for the K3! I think it has been nearly forever.


----------



## BradW (Sep 6, 2012)

So KF8 is what enables a book to have its own font, instead of the stock KK font?  Interesting, because I bought a book last April on my KK that appears to have its own font.  It certainly isn't the standard Kindle serif font, and when I press Aa the Typeface and Line Spacing options are not active.  But I can pick font size, words per line, and TTS, so I don't think they can be graphics.  I always wondered, how'd they do that??

I assume the free sample would show it, if anyone's interested.  The book is "Skating on Air: The Broadcast HIstory of an Olympic Marquee Sport"

And yay that KK got the upgrade!  I guess it still is considered a "current generation" Kindle after all.


----------



## fratermus (Sep 10, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Maybe someone else can take some before and after shots. . . .I didn't even think of it. . .just dashed to the page to get the update!


Seconded. Screenshots, please!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't even know how to take screenshots, or I would have  I imagine there's a sticky somewhere telling me how to do it?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> I don't even know how to take screenshots, or I would have  I imagine there's a sticky somewhere telling me how to do it?


Is it still ALT - Shift - G as it was on the older Kindles such as my K2?


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Annalog said:


> Is it still ALT - Shift - G as it was on the older Kindles such as my K2?


Yes, that is how you take a screenshot on the K3. The resulting .gif file can be found in the "Documents" folder on the Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

BradW said:


> So KF8 is what enables a book to have its own font, instead of the stock KK font? Interesting, because I bought a book last April on my KK that appears to have its own font. It certainly isn't the standard Kindle serif font, and when I press Aa the Typeface and Line Spacing options are not active. But I can pick font size, words per line, and TTS, so I don't think they can be graphics. I always wondered, how'd they do that??
> 
> I assume the free sample would show it, if anyone's interested. The book is "Skating on Air: The Broadcast HIstory of an Olympic Marquee Sport"
> 
> And yay that KK got the upgrade! I guess it still is considered a "current generation" Kindle after all.


I think, even with KF8, there should be some user control. . . .but it's entirely possible the publisher can specify things that can't be changed. I tried one once, at the request of the author, and the size font could be changed but not the line spacing and the background colors were off (on the Fire, it was fine on the regular Kindle).

Also, even before the Fire and KF8, there was something called "Topaz" or azw2 as a Kindle format. . . . .it was supposed to do a similar thing but, realistically, was only found on books that had been scanned via OCR and converted and, generally, was not very good. Many such books had lots of other problems.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I think the font is bolder now. And is it me or is the percentage smaller now. The percentage that shows on the bottom. I swear it looks smaller. But all of these things could be in my head, since I didn't take any before pics.
> 
> Ok then, so far so good with this update. I don't really know what is suppose to be different and since I don't have kids, I don't think much changed for me. Other than the bolder font, if its not in my head that is.


I definitely agree that the percentage at the bottom is smaller than it was before the update. I also think that the print is slightly darker and crisper. The rest may be in my mind only, but it seems to me that the "wifi" at the top may be slightly smaller, and I also question if the font on my collections on the Home screen is very slightly smaller.

Steve


----------



## BradW (Sep 6, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Also, even before the Fire and KF8, there was something called "Topaz" or azw2 as a Kindle format. . . . .it was supposed to do a similar thing but, realistically, was only found on books that had been scanned via OCR and converted and, generally, was not very good. Many such books had lots of other problems.


I looked at my Kindle's files, and that book is the only one I have with an AZW1 extension, which a little research shows is also Topaz format supporting embedded fonts, so now I know.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I'll be interested to get the update on my K3. It specifically _doesn't_ mention the Whispersync for Voice as being part of the update on the UK update page, so I guess we're still out of luck. 

I notice on Audible UK there's no mention of whispersync ready books, so I guess there's no way I could try it out anyway. I did email Audible at the weekend about it, but so far they haven't bothered to reply .... mind you, they told me back in October 2010 that we would be able to link our Amazon and Audible accounts and get our audio books in our Kindle archives 'by the end of this year'. I'm still waiting ...


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Follow the link in the opening post. . . . .there's a very clear step-by-step there.


Thanks, I had to call Kindle help and the tech walked me through it. Now I know what to do.


----------



## RedGolum (Nov 2, 2011)

This suggests that Amazon is committing to the KK.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

RedGolum said:


> This suggests that Amazon is committing to the KK.


I'm not surprised - it's their rebuttal to all the people who say they wish the kindle had: page turn buttons, audio/TTS/audible controls for the visually impaired, a physical keyboard, web surfing over 3G (though limited), and Triple Town.


----------



## annelb (Nov 8, 2008)

Love my KK and thanks for the link on how to update.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

My text seems sharper!  Thanks for the update Amazon - I LOVE MY KK!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> I definitely agree that the percentage at the bottom is smaller than it was before the update. I also think that the print is slightly darker and crisper. The rest may be in my mind only, but it seems to me that the "wifi" at the top may be slightly smaller, and I also question if the font on my collections on the Home screen is very slightly smaller.
> 
> Steve


Oh good, I am not going nuts then 

On mobilereads someone took pics before and after. Let me see if I can put the link to the direct post here. 
Its a good pic to show how its a bit sharper and bolder looking.

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2219518&postcount=115


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for the link Atunah. Good to know it wasn't just my mind playing tricks on me


----------



## RedGolum (Nov 2, 2011)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I'm not surprised - it's their rebuttal to all the people who say they wish the kindle had: page turn buttons, audio/TTS/audible controls for the visually impaired, a physical keyboard, web surfing over 3G (though limited), and Triple Town.


Would love to see a paperwhite keyboard Kindle.

Bet they are thinking about it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I tried my DD's K4.. I don't like it. that's the reason I bought a K3 this summer.. Keyboard. I use it. Maybe not every say, but certainly multiple times a week. I hope there is always a version with keyboard. I have over 6k books in my account.. I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed my keyboard.

actually I use it the most when dealing with my schoolwork. Keyboard and TTS.


----------



## omadonna (Nov 5, 2011)

Atunah, thanks for the link.  I think the font looks bolder, but not necessarily crisper.  If you look at the placement of the words, you may notice that the spacing is different (as it might be when the font is bolded).  And I think I actually like the before picture better.  Either way, it's not a problem for me, just my uneducated observation.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Installed it.  Agree that the font seems to look a little bolder and crisper.  Nothing major, but seems slightly darker and less fuzzy on the edges when looking at a smaller font up close.


----------



## Heifzilla (Dec 29, 2010)

I think the contrast and font is better now, it seems much darker and "pops" more than it did before the update.  I never use any of the other features, so I can' tell you about those


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Just confirmed that all the K3 with the update (3.4) show the same problems with KF8 books as the KT and the KB.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

ok what problems?


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

If you check the top link in my signature, that is a link to a blogpost I made about the problem.

Simply put, quite a few books that have been uploaded or updated since March and have not been 100% correct according to the new guidelines Amazon has put for KF8 format, will show problems with font size. If you would put font size to 6 the actual size on the kindle shows as a 1, so you'll never be able to read those books in a font size larger than 2 or 3 or so. But if you switch to a book that does not have the problem it shows in the actual size you set (which is then waaay bigger than you want).


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

kiazishiru said:


> If you check the top link in my signature, that is a link to a blogpost I made about the problem.


If there's something you want to make sure people read, your signature is not the best place to put it. Many of us have signatures turned off to make the screen less cluttered.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

musclehead said:


> If there's something you want to make sure people read, your signature is not the best place to put it. Many of us have signatures turned off to make the screen less cluttered.


I don't believe that "most of us" is accurate. There are over 63,000 members, after all. . . and that doesn't even count guests who might be viewing the Forum. So signatures ARE very visible to many many members.

But to the point of kia's post -- yes, sometimes publishers have not got the KF8 formatting right and the 'default' font size is either well smaller or well larger than average. Which is an annoyance if you are in the midst of reading more than one book at a time -- every time you switch between you end up having to change the settings.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

He did say "many of us" rather than most of us. 

I always turn off signatures and avatars when given the option on sites to reduce clutter and load pages faster.  No interest in seeing author's book ads etc. on this site.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

None of these updates really trips my trigger.... is it necessary to install the update?


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

cork_dork_mom said:


> None of these updates really trips my trigger.... is it necessary to install the update?


It is never absolutely necessary to install an update. I have found that this update was one of the best, producing a noticeably sharper text on my KK. But if it doesn't matter to you, don't manually install it. You may get caught if it installs over whispernet when you are connected sometime. Has anyone had it automatically installed without downloading it first. I haven't heard of that yet, but I assume it is inevitable sooner or later.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cork_dork_mom said:


> None of these updates really trips my trigger.... is it necessary to install the update?


You don't need to install it manually, but it may install itself automatically.

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I am still waiting for my update. Usually, it takes about 2 weeks. Just keep the wifi on & check everyday. Press menu, then settings, then look at the bottom of the page. The new update is 3.4.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Toby said:


> I am still waiting for my update. Usually, it takes about 2 weeks. Just keep the wifi on & check everyday. Press menu, then settings, then look at the bottom of the page. The new update is 3.4.


It might be that they're not pushing it through yet though. It is only available for manual update (through downloading it yourself and then sideloading it onto the kindle) for the moment.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

One thing that I found interesting was that I downloaded the update and put it in the main directory of my kk. Then I got called away and never used the menu to install it. However, when I came back several hours later it had installed itself and my kk was updated. Is it supposed to work like that?

Steve


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> One thing that I found interesting was that I downloaded the update and put it in the main directory of my kk. Then I got called away and never used the menu to install it. However, when I came back several hours later it had installed itself and my kk was updated. Is it supposed to work like that?
> 
> Steve


Apparently so. 

Seriously, though, when it's an update that is pushed, it can download and install without you ever doing anything. So it kind of makes sense that, once you'd downloaded it, the device figured out it was there and ran the install.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Oops! I thought you had a choice of manually updating or updating over wifi. I never checked the link. I am glad that you pointed this out to me. I haven't used my laptop in ages. I hope it still works.  It's just so heavy & clunky. I'm so spoiled by my tablets. I wish I could do an update from my tablet instead!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You don't have to  manually update; you can wait.

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know, Betsy.


----------



## Heifzilla (Dec 29, 2010)

Annalog said:


> Is it still ALT - Shift - G as it was on the older Kindles such as my K2?


I had no idea this could be done. Thanks! I learned something new today


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I downloaded the software maunally on Sun. After many hours of updating whatever on my laptop.   I haven't had time to check out the difference yet.


----------



## tommyr (Aug 22, 2010)

Just updated mine. You can do it right from the Kindle.


----------



## Maz (Apr 30, 2010)

Having problems since this upgrade.  Screen saver looks like a pencil drawing as do book covers, very faded out.  Have tried turning off waiting and turning back on bu still the same.  Was working fine until the 'upgrade'  Any one else having issues ??


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I feel like an idiot.

I had my both the jailbreak hack and the screen saver hack installed on my KK.

Since any previous kindle software update required them both to be uninstalled before the new kindle software update could be installed, I kept trying to run their uninstall scripts and got errors each time I tried. Therefore, I still assumed that the 3.4 update wouldn't work and didn't even try it.

Today, I just copied it to the KK's root directory and un-mounted the KK. Software Update was still greyed out in the System Settings menu, but on a whim I decided to try to select Restart instead.

When it finally finished the boot and displayed the home screen, there was a new document with the title "Your Kindle is Updated" and Settings showed that 3.4 had been installed.  

Why didn't I try this a couple of weeks ago?


----------



## tommyr (Aug 22, 2010)

Maz said:


> Having problems since this upgrade. Screen saver looks like a pencil drawing as do book covers, very faded out. Have tried turning off waiting and turning back on bu still the same. Was working fine until the 'upgrade' Any one else having issues ??


No issues here. But I don't waste my time with "Jailbreaks", they're more trouble then they are worth IMHO.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

I installed both 3.3 and 3.4 on top of the hacks using the normal Amazon install procedure with no issue either time.  The hacks are still there and functioning, at least as far as I know.


----------

